# Injured clown pleco?



## julesann (Sep 28, 2005)

Just noticed, since he's against the glass and out in daylight, that my new pleco (1 month old) has something that looks like an ulcer. Any advice?

UPDATE:
I looked up clown pleco's and ulcers on the web. One forum suggested it was a nutitional deficiency. I have been dropping an algae wafer into the tank once every 2 days for the pleco, 2 panda cory's and octo. to nourish on. Not wanting to detract from their algae eating duties from this supplement I've limited the wafers to 1 every 2 days. Increase? 

The forum also had this to say: "soak this animals foods in a vitamin and iodine based supplement. Please check with your fish store re brands, and add to the food ten-fifteen minutes before offering." Anyone with similar experiences?


----------

